# Unlocks, but slow to respond to pedal press.



## setheryb (Sep 25, 2017)

Forgive me if has been posted already or I'm in the wrong part of the forum, but I did search.

Lately, there's been several times that my Model 3 is unlocked when I approach it and get in. But the screen is still dark and doesn't respond to pressing the brake. After several seconds (5-10 maybe, I haven't counted) the screen shows the 'T' and then things boot up and my driving position gets set and all of that. But the LTE connectivity takes quite some time to gain a connection.

I can verify that the car does lock when I walk away as I hear the beep and can see on my phone that it is locked.

Part of me wonders if it could be related to v9.

Anyone else experiencing this? Thoughts or tips on what might fix it are appreciated.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It's the display rebooting. Otherwise, the car should be fully functional. Driving should not be impaired.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

setheryb said:


> Lately, there's been several times that my Model 3 is unlocked when I approach it and get in. But the screen is still dark and doesn't respond to pressing the brake. After several seconds (5-10 maybe, I haven't counted) the screen shows the 'T' and then things boot up and my driving position gets set and all of that. But the LTE connectivity takes quite some time to gain a connection.


Just to clarify: are you saying that the car is *already* unlocked *before* you approach it? Or is it unlocking *as *you approach?

In either case, check out this thread... There are a few similar reports there (as well as several that are describing a completely different issue). See post #50 in particular, in which a Tesla service rep suggests that this behavior is a known firmware issue related to the car going into a deep sleep, which causes some owners to experience delayed boot-ups on entry.

FWIW, since updating to V9, I've started running into occasional issues with the phone key unlocking the car when I press a door handle. If the car were already unlocked in these cases, I imagine I would have the same experience as the one you're describing, where pressing the brake appears to become the initial trigger to boot the car.


----------



## setheryb (Sep 25, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Just to clarify: are you saying that the car is *already* unlocked *before* you approach it? Or is it unlocking *as *you approach?


That's a good question. I know that it's locked when I leave my desk and head to the car. And I know that when I open the door it is unlocked. I'm assuming that it's unlocking as I approach.

I'll check out the thread. It wouldn't bother me too much if it wasn't for the fact that hitting the brake or anything doesn't seem to do anything or trigger adjusting to my driver profile.


----------



## setheryb (Sep 25, 2017)

I should add, yesterday afternoon I started a little spreadsheet to keep track of if it starts up normally, how long since I had last been in the car, location, and any notes.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

setheryb said:


> Lately, there's been several times that my Model 3 is unlocked when I approach it and get in. But the screen is still dark and doesn't respond to pressing the brake. After several seconds (5-10 maybe, I haven't counted) the screen shows the 'T' and then things boot up and my driving position gets set and all of that. But the LTE connectivity takes quite some time to gain a connection.
> 
> I can verify that the car does lock when I walk away as I hear the beep and can see on my phone that it is locked.
> 
> Part of me wonders if it could be related to v9.


I've been (loosely) fighting with the SC about this behaviour. For the first 2 weeks the car never slept as far as I can tell. Always screen on AS the door opened, and the car always responded to the button on the charge cable unlock request (since bluetooth key was enabled). App always responded within about 10 seconds.

Since then I've had 3 weeks of 'approach car, usually single door handle attempt unlock, but often multiple handle pulls to 'wake' the bluetooth portion of the car'...no screen for 25-30 seconds, booting to Tesla logo, then semi-operational (no LTE) for approximately 90 seconds. Never chooses my driver profile, and I can put in gear and drive with the black screen.
I have to try the door handle to wake the car enough for the charge cable to light and respond to the charge button.
Getting in I have no driver profile, no safety/parking sensors/camera, no auto seat adjustments. No HVAC or Seat Heater controls until it boots.
Prior to getting in I often want to preheat the car...which the app takes 5-10 minutes to wake the car (since the LTE modem is clearly off, it won't respond to internet requests until it sporadically phones home asking if there's a wake request)

the SC INSISTS this is the default desired behaviour of the car (app that takes 10 minutes to respond and car that can be driven with half its features disabled for 2 minutes). I'm curious if a model S ever has to boot up for 30 seconds after a 15 minute coffee stop.

Edit: Had this behaviour with v8 various updates, as well as 2 iterations of v9. (SC has pushed many minor updates hoping it was fixed, but no hardware fixes). They look at the logs and say it's waking as expected...but I refuse to believe the car should sleep so aggressively.


----------

